# Hatching Blastocyst FET = good sign for working?



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi has anyone got any advise on a blastocyst already starting to hatch ? I'm day5 past transfer and feel nothing 
I've got 2 onboard


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi hon,

Didn't want to read and run, a hatching blasto is a great sign. You are only technically 10 days post ovulation so its not surprising to feel nothing!! After your past experiences it must be so hard, but try and stay positive    Have you though about immune testing?

 

xxx


----------



## MTMT (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi. I also have a hatching blastocyst on board. Only 2dp 5d fet so no idea as to how successful it's been, though I did have twinges on the day after transfer. I have lots of side effects from progesterone though.
Keen to know how your hatching embryo faired. Any news on that? Good luck to you!


----------



## Mertle (Oct 30, 2012)

Hiya. 
I had a hatching blastocyst via icsi and now I have a beautiful 12 week old little girl. So it worked for me. Good luck. xxx


----------



## MTMT (Apr 20, 2013)

Just wanted to update on my previous post and let you know that I am pregnant. 4 weeks and 1 day, so very very early days. So happy and so scared at the same time due to previous miscarriage. I am trying to remember that every pregnancy is different and not to tarnish this beautiful 6day-er with the same brush as what happened before. I don't want to wish any of this pregnancy away, I have waited so long to get here. But at the same time, I'm looking forward to some important milestones and feeling more relaxed. Good luck to you.


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats to you what were your grades if you don't mind me asking I too have 2 frosties on board I test Saturday xx


----------



## Catuk1970 (Oct 4, 2013)

In 2006 I had 2 fresh Blastocysts transferred one of which were hatching, 9 months an two weeks later our beautiful daughter was born!  We have always believed she was the hatching blastocyst! Take it as a good sign


----------



## MTMT (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't know the grade, sorry. Hope you got the result you wanted.


----------

